# Sec Gen's Latest on AFG:  Aid Sit'n Worsening, Taliban Killing Lotsa Civvies



## The Bread Guy (29 Sep 2008)

The latest from the UN Sec-Gen -  highlights in summary mine - .pdf of full report attached....



> Summary:  The present report provides an update on developments in Afghanistan since the previous report of the Secretary-General, of 6 March 2008 (A/62/722-S/2008/159). The situation has become more challenging since March. The Secretary-General draws attention to the increase in attacks by anti-Government elements and their use of asymmetric tactics. Preparations for the voter registration process have progressed, as have counter-narcotics efforts, with a decrease being noted in opium cultivation and production. *[size=12pt]Particular attention is devoted to the increase in the number of civilian casualties, which are caused mainly by anti-Government activities but are also the unintended consequence of operations by pro-Government forces.* The Secretary-General’s assessment is that the humanitarian situation is worsening, and he emphasizes the seriousness of food insecurity in Afghanistan. Further, he describes reforms of the decision-making process of the Joint Coordination and Monitoring Board and developments in the field of gender, governance and mine action. The operations of the United Nations Assistance Mission in Afghanistan are described and observations set out regarding priorities for the Government of Afghanistan, the international community and the Mission over the coming months.[/size]



On the Taliban....


> .... The majority of civilian casualties attributed to anti-Government elements are the result of suicide and improvised explosive device attacks, with *a reported 551 civilians having been killed in such incidents in the first eight months of 2008*. The increase in fatalities as a result of operations by anti-Government elements can be attributed, in part, to the greater resort to asymmetric attacks, which are often carried out in crowded civilian areas. Insurgents continue to wage a systematic campaign of intimidation and violence against Afghan civilians who are perceived to be supporting the Government, the international community and military forces.  UNAMA has recorded 142 summary executions carried out by the armed opposition in 2008 and dozens of cases of threats, intimidation and harassment. The victims include doctors, teachers, students, tribal elders, civilian Government employees, former police and military personnel and labourers involved in public-interest construction work ....  (in comparison) UNAMA recorded *393 civilian deaths as a result of (Coalition) air strikes in the first eight months of 2008* ....


----------

